# Potential Buys, Please Critique



## lbw0912 (Jan 30, 2013)

I am searching for a sold trail horse, that will be taken on long weekend rides with a trail club as well as on the occasional fun show. Below are my current options...Please help me narrow this down. 









This mare is a 9 year old palamino quarter horse mare, approx 15.2 h. She has been used mainly as a teenagers trail mount and taken to 4H shows, 4H horse school, many group rides. She did have an injury to her nose area due to fencing at a 4H event and has since become a little touchy about that area.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Do you have other pictures of her? Is she registered? Price?


----------



## lbw0912 (Jan 30, 2013)

I do have more photos...I accidently posted the thread..without adding more photos of her..and the other options I'm looking at ...she is $500.00 she is grade


----------



## lbw0912 (Jan 30, 2013)

this is the only other picture I have on my computer of her at the moment.


----------



## lbw0912 (Jan 30, 2013)

The mare on the right is another one I'm looking at ...she is a 5 year old bay quarter horse mare...grade...14.3 h. this is the only photo I currently have of her.. she has been used solely on trails. sale price $650 obo.


----------



## lbw0912 (Jan 30, 2013)

This is Smoke a 12 year old Registered Red Dunn Line Back Mare, 15.2 h with Poco bloodlines...loads well..stands good for farrier..used as a trail horse...$1000 asking price.


----------



## lbw0912 (Jan 30, 2013)

This is Sandy, a little grade quarter mare , bay 14.3 H ...trail horse. asking price $500 safe for beginners...but has enough go for advanced riders.


----------



## lbw0912 (Jan 30, 2013)

Codi is a 12 year old paint 15.3 h...currently under a trainer as he had been turned out to pasture for a year while his owner was pregnant. He was showing signs of not wanting to transition into a canter but since being with trainer has not shown any issues with it. Goes western and English. asking price $700 obo..


----------



## lbw0912 (Jan 30, 2013)

9 yr old leopard appy are 15h ..loads well..stands well for farrier...has gone on long all day trail rides, camp out rides..


----------



## lbw0912 (Jan 30, 2013)

I also must say...papers arent too important to me...You don't ride papers...I am not showing..I am not breeding..and not trying to turn around a sale my horse for a profit...so papers will not be a deciding factor...


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

The reason I was asking about registration is because it will make a difference in how much you should pay for the horse and it also make a difference in the ability to sell the horse later.

I don't have a problem with grade horses, but I would probably never buy one for myself simply because the resale value just isn't there. Even if you aren't looking to turn a profit, if the horse doesn't work out for whatever reason, you want to be able to recoup at least some of what you put into the horse. Just makes better financial sense to me.

I'm on my phone at the moment, so I can't see the pictures well, but when I get home I'll take a look.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Looking again, I personally like the registered dun. I would need to see better conformation shots, though. Palomino mare is in second for me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lbw0912 (Jan 30, 2013)

*Codi's Youtube videos of him under saddle*





 




 




 


these are links to Codis youtube videos showing him under saddle, (the 12 year old paint )


----------



## gogaited (Oct 8, 2012)

I like Sandy.


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench (Jun 12, 2012)

the bay quarter and sandy are my favorite from what I can tell in the photos. The leopard is nice except his legs look very veeery thin and fined bone to me =X I don't like the legs on the Pally either.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I can't say much about any of them but I don't like the leopard's conformation based on those pictures. Long backed, weak coupling, thin boned, undermuscled, and upright shoulder.

The 5 year old bay mare is calf kneed, undesirable in a trail mount. Looks overweight.

I like the looks of Sandy but cant say a single thing about her confo in that picture. I'd ask for more. 

The palomino is cute. Slightly long back but otherwise looks ok.

The dun mare is probably one of the nicer ones, but her cannons are a touch long. Looks like a solid, honest horse and probably an easy keeper. She's rather overweight.


----------



## lbw0912 (Jan 30, 2013)

*Sandy*

These are a couple more photos of Sandy the little bay quarter horse mare


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

Another thing you might want to do as well is narrow your choices to two or three then go try them out and put them through the paces. Anyone can say something in a sale ad to spruce it up and make it sound good, but YOU have to see if it's true yourself. I've loved an ad I've seen, sounded so good and then the horse was a nutcase or even a complete different horse. 

I've given this advice before, but I always do this. When you go to look at a horse, have the owner leave them in the field or pasture. You go get them, lunge, tack up, etc. Take them on a little trail ride if possible, that is what you want to do for the most part. Even from a short little trail ride you'll be able to know if what the owner said is true or not, and how the horse's attitude is. 

I personally love the pally, and then I'd say the resgistered dun. I agree that she's SLIGHTLY overweight and needs to lose some. Other than that those are my favorites. Let us know if you go see them!


----------



## lbw0912 (Jan 30, 2013)

alright over the next 3 weeks I am visiting these horses...I have narrowed it down a little. option 1) 8 year old Paint/ Percheron Cross 18.1 h ( was not previously pictured in this thread)























option 2) palomino mare 
















option 3) Smoke the dun mare 
















Option 4) Sandy the bay quarter mare....she is on the same farm as the dun mare Smoke..so I'm going to look at them together...may possibly be getting two horses ..one for myself as a main trail mount and one for hubby and guests to ride as well.. 









I will post once I visit each..on the results...


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

The paint/clyde is lovely and has great legs but remember that with a horse that large, it will be *VERY* difficult to mount him if you were to need to get off or if you fall off, he's going to be a bit intimidating to other horses, and most of all he's going to be a ****** to ride on trails that arent perfectly groomed. You and he will both be ducking quite a bit while a 14.3hh horse would easily trot on through. He's also likely to be a lot of horse. 

I dont like that bay mare as much as in the first picture. Her knees are wonkey and she looks like she MIGHT be tied in. She also has a strange belly. I can't tell if she's wormy, has a hay belly, or is possibly pregnant...I'd guess hay belly though in that second picture. Her saddle fits badly as well which may be causing discomfort, hence the crabby look she's giving. A saddle like that is made to fit a stockier QH like that dun. We have one and it only fits our 'bulldog' Quarter Horses nicely.


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

Well first off let me say that Paint Percheron cross is UGLY, has HORRIBLE conformation, and is no good for anything. :wink: He should just be sent to me so I can try to sort him out. 

Endiku is right, although he is gorgeous, just wow. He will be a challenge on the trails. Now, I haven't seen him move some percheron crosses tend to be clumsy at least in my experience. Also, unless the trails have been very well groomed he may not exactly "fit" lol. You will be ducking, dodging and evading lots on the trail. Not sure how tall he actually is even at 18.1, you might need a taller one for him when you travel so he's comfy.

I still do love the pally, and the dun!

Good choices though! I hope one works out, can't wait to see who you choose.  

Again, though in all seriousness don't get the first one WAY to many problems, just send him to me.


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench (Jun 12, 2012)

The pally looks very back at the knee to me. I don't know if it's just me or what...


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

oops, almost forgot. Not to be a debby downer but it will be hard to find tack for him as well. You'll need a large draft bridle, draft saddle, draft saddle pad...


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

Yes and no depending on his build, but most likely yes. A lot of tack stores don't carry it either, so you have to order it then it's a shot in the dark if it fits. Not trying to detour, because I do want him in my barn lol, just stating the facts. Also, feet cost more for drafts, as do shoes if you're going to shoe him.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I agree, I wouldn't look any farther at the draft cross. They are, in general, just too big to be efficient trail horses. Getting on and off is hard, you have to find another way around low-hanging branches, etc.

Personally, I really like the Dun, but that one picture makes me think that she's a bit more sensitive and wouldn't be a beginner friendly horse. I may be wrong, but she looks like she's got a lot more "umph" than the others.

Honestly, she's the only one of the group I would be willing to go look at, but I'm rather picky LOL.

If you go and take a look at Sandy, I really suggest you have her preg-checked if you decide to buy her. It may just be a big old hay belly...or it may not LOL.


----------



## lbw0912 (Jan 30, 2013)

I am by no means a beginner rider...I've been riding since I was 5  and have had horses my entire life...just sold out a few years ago and trying to get back into it just solely for pleasure riding..I have owned a draft cross...and have ridden drafts on many occasions on some of the same trails I would be riding on now... haha just wanted to make that clear...because I felt like some of these posts were sounding like I am a complete horse newbie ...


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Don't take any offense . Since you're new, we made certain assumptions. I know it was the horses listed as "beginner friendly" that threw me.

Even still, I wouldn't look at the draft just because I really don't like how camped out his hind legs are.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I wasn't assuming that you were a newbie, don't worry ^_^ All of my pointers and notes came from first hand experience. I used to trail ride our OTTB gelding who was 17.2hh, and it was a real ****** trying to dodge things and get back on (I'm 4'11. LOL) but maybe the trails where you live are just a lot better. If you don't mind vaulting to mount, and a possibly green mount, go ahead and look at him I guess. I'm still a bigger fan of that dun mare though xD I have a thing for stocky Quarter Horses.


----------



## lbw0912 (Jan 30, 2013)

i didnt take offense..just wanted to make sure yall knew ...i do appreciate all advice...the draft is last on my list to visit..im looking at the dun and the bay mare this sat as they are on the same farm the palomino next week. i added the info about beginner safe because i have kids who have not ridden much..and a hubby who has never ridden..so it would be a plus for me if i could easily lead my kids around or have the hubby ride...now the draft i was looking at for just myself...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lbw0912 (Jan 30, 2013)

well i got put on hold going to look at them...ended up in the hospital and had to have surgery monday to remove my gallbladder....so no riding for 6 weeks 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

Get well soon!!

I agree if you are serious about potentially buying the bay mare though -- make sure she's not pregnant because she does have that sort of belly on her.


----------



## spirit88 (Jan 12, 2011)

Id say sandy or smoke or the 5 year old
bay mare.the other horses I don't care for their looks. First mare the palomino don't like what her front legs look like.the appy has very light boned legs not something I want in a horse.the sorrel gelding might also be a good choice but he'd be my last choice.hope this helps you.


----------

